# Stomach Twitching, or is it the baby?



## PumpkinPatchx

I am 17 weeks pregnant today (with my first) :) When I lay on my back I can see my belly twitching. Is that the baby or something else. I defiantly thought it was the baby but it has been going on (off and on) for an hour or so. What do you think???

Team Pink..:pink:

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/iZBv.png​


----------



## Hopefulheath

Didn't want to read and run but, Ohhh I don't know!! Might be :)


----------



## jellytot3

Could be just your own heartbeat. Whenever I look at my belly it twiches in time with my heart beating. Got this before I was preg too. If its not in time though, could be baby although I dont think he would be big enough to cause outside movement at this stage. I could be wrong though x


----------



## tina3747

I describe the first flutters I felt as little twitches .. Like those annoying eye twitches you get! My stomach was moving at about 17/18 weeks! LO is doing somersaults most of the time now, feels like my stomaches on the rinse and spin cycle sometimes!


----------



## CandyApple19

ill be totally honest, initially i thought mine was my heartbeat, but sometimes it twitches a little harder and not the same time as my tummy 'bumps' to my heartbeat, so its defo the baby, then when i put my hand where the twitching is i can feel baby kicking. =]


----------



## littleblonde

I had this twitching before i was pregnant. I would say not the baby. Especially not if its been going on an hour as baby moves about. Im no expert though


----------



## the.lion

My first feelings of the baby were definitely twitches around 16/17 weeks on the very lower right side. This is my first pregnancy so I didnt know what I would be feeling. I never felt any bubbles, gas, or flutters. Just twitching. Like an annoying muscle twitch. It would happen pretty often so I didnt think it was the baby, but over two weeks after it got stronger and eventually turned into actual kicks.

Obviously I'm no expert, but it sounds exactly like my own feelings.


----------



## JustMe.

jellytot3 said:


> Could be just your own heartbeat. Whenever I look at my belly it twiches in time with my heart beating. Got this before I was preg too. If its not in time though, could be baby although I dont think he would be big enough to cause outside movement at this stage. I could be wrong though x

 I first felt mine at 15 weeks, and then a few weeks later, think i must have been about 17-18 weeks i was laying on my back and felt and saw my belly being prodded 3 times. It was a proper little kick. It scared me though cause i thought i was way too early to be able to see it!! Haha x


----------



## LHill2010

Hey, if you think it might be the baby, go with it :) Kicks and jabs will start getting stronger the further along you get, and then you'll really know! I just found that it put my mind at ease to "think" it was the baby, and now I can see him kicking from the outside!!


----------



## JustMe.

littleblonde said:


> I had this twitching before i was pregnant. I would say not the baby. Especially not if its been going on an hour as baby moves about. Im no expert though

What a beautiful little baby in your photo :) x


----------



## littleblonde

JustMe. said:


> littleblonde said:
> 
> 
> I had this twitching before i was pregnant. I would say not the baby. Especially not if its been going on an hour as baby moves about. Im no expert though
> 
> What a beautiful little baby in your photo :) xClick to expand...

awww thanks. Thats kacey. She was 10 weeks old there x


----------



## helen581

I can see my belly moving when baby kicks, but i also feel them at the same time as my belly moves. So what im trying to say is if you feel the kicks at the same time your belly moves then id say it was definatly baby. (should feel the kick in the same area that belly moves) xx


----------



## JustMe.

littleblonde said:


> JustMe. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littleblonde said:
> 
> 
> I had this twitching before i was pregnant. I would say not the baby. Especially not if its been going on an hour as baby moves about. Im no expert though
> 
> What a beautiful little baby in your photo :) xClick to expand...
> 
> awww thanks. Thats kacey. She was 10 weeks old there xClick to expand...

Awww! She's too cute. hehe :hugs:


----------

